# Seriously, how do you guys hang ceiling fans?



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I hate ceiling fans. I would rather have a root canal while getting my fingernails pulled out than hang a ceiling fan. I refuse to hang ceiling fans except when my favorite designer asks...

So next week I am hanging a ceiling fan. It's customer supplied so I don't know what it is. What tips and tricks do you guys have so I don't end up tossing the thing in the corner and decide to become a plumber?


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Pics of said "favorite designer" before we tell you.

Deal?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

five.five-six said:


> Pics of said "favorite designer" before we tell you.
> 
> Deal?


Yeah, I post photos and then you tell me to go to the DIY forum. No deal.


----------



## Safari (Jul 9, 2013)

99cents said:


> Yeah, I post photos and then you tell me to go to the DIY forum. No deal.


not like that.pics tell alot we just want to see

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

You guys are killing me. When did this become the self gratification site? Oh yeah...


----------



## Safari (Jul 9, 2013)

99cents said:


> You guys are killing me. When did this become the self gratification site? Oh yeah...


do you really need help on hanging ceiling fans?

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

What part do you find to be the worst of it, installing a new box for it or assembling it?


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

99cents said:


> I hate ceiling fans.


Me too. 

With that said mine won't come down. Now days there are the new boxes (heavy duty?) but my boxes have never really supported the fan. All fans come with a steel rope.

New construction I have a 2x6 on the flat above the box or have used a 2x4 on edge with the box mounted to it. I do that for all possible locations now. Back when I believed the GC I only did that where he said he was going to install a fan.

Just in case tho I've never put any wire on the other side of the roof truss. This allows me to add a 4" screw to the mounting bracket at an angle, thru one of the boxs mounting holes and through the truss with no worry about hitting any wires on the other side.

You don't know that tho. So pull the light and you should be able to see the holes that mount the box to the side of the truss. 

They might have screws in them or if the bracket type there is holes (screws are above). Remove a screw and replace it wit an 1-1/2 by #10 attaching the steel safety rope that comes with the fan. That short screw won't hit any wires on the other side if they are there. You can also try to shorten the rope by tying knots in it. A bitch so hopefully when she comes down the snap at the end won't pull down the ceiling.  << you have used a flat washer here.

Fan is now hanging by the rope. Remove the other box mounting screw. This will allow you to add a 4 " or so (you have to figure it out so it doesn't go through the truss and hit any wiring on the other side of the box) thru the far side of the mounting bracket at an angle thru the box, not hitting any wires and into the truss.

You then mount the fans mounting bracket. Have you changed the box to the new style rated for fans?  << Just thought I'd throw that in. Any way if you are lucky the fan has a huge canopy. The bracket can be slid to one side and a screw driven up into the truss. Else the 4" at an angle as mentioned above.

If you are lucky and there is a stick above the box then a 4" straight up thru the bracket and box.

Maybe an attic? Add a stick for support.

Main floor with 'I' beam trusses? Sh!t. That's a weak system if there is no 2x4 above the box. For me there has to be something other than the box to hold the fan. Even the new boxes will get at least one 4 " screw holding the bracket.

Main floor you might be able to remove the box and slip in a metal bracket to mount the box to. Else smoke the ceiling, add 2x6, have someone come in and repair, respray.

The work you talk about here is high-end. I suspect a big heavy fan that wants to fall of the ceiling. Add 42" blades (5 or 6) and all they want to do is get off the ceiling.

I'd charge them a day. Stress and all.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

It would help if you state what your problem is with fans. I have never had an issue other then the amount of time it takes to put the blades etc together. Fans are quite easy.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I gotta bone for those _'5 minute' _fans , it takes longer to unpackage them

other than that, fans are a common detail for the resi scene

~CS~


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

chicken steve said:


> I gotta bone for those _'5 minute' _fans , it takes longer to unpackage them
> 
> other than that, fans are a common detail for the resi scene
> 
> ~CS~


Dave's essay (thank you, Dave  ) answered my questions about support. Other than that, it seems like I always screw up the order of putting the bits and pieces together. And then there was the time it took me half an hour to figure out how to install the remote receiver. I just have a bad attitude about ceiling fans.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

You do have to be careful with some fans. I put one all together and then discovered the blades had to go on first.

The first thing to do is to unpack all the parts and make sure you use them. Of course there will be a few extra screws but some fans use parts that others don't- like the canopy that covers the fan end not the ceiling-- I have forgotten those on occasions.


----------



## bmailman20 (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm confused. I actually look forward to installing fans on a finish. It's slightly time consuming, but completely mindless. However different they are, they all pretty much go up the same way. I will say this: last week one of my co-workers assembled the entire thing on the ground, with blades and 4' down rod, and then hung it. I always put the blades on in the air. I find this easier. What about you guys?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Dave was spot on 99

and btw, i _can't stand_ those remote fans.

i find sensitive electronica placed in some locations a bad idea

for ex. , placing one in the ridge of a 'great room'* , where it takes 3 tiers of staging to access, not to mention being closer to mother natures wrath...

~CS~


_*Merican slang for great waste of space_


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

I have never really had an issue with ceiling fans

sure some are a pita and a bit time consuming, but most fans are simple and take less than 20 minutes to assemble and hang


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

drspec said:


> I have never really had an issue with ceiling fans
> 
> sure some are a pita and a bit time consuming, but most fans are simple and take less than 20 minutes to assemble and hang


Twenty minutes?? What's that in metric?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

bmailman20 said:


> I always put the blades on in the air. I find this easier. What about you guys?


In the air usually....


~CS~


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

99cents said:


> Twenty minutes?? What's that in metric?


1.75 beers....:laughing:~CS~


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

99cents said:


> Twenty minutes?? What's that in metric?


Im a bit rusty on my conversions

but I would say for your Canadians......about 2 1/2 hours :jester::whistling2:

seriously though.......simple fan with light kit......assemble fully on the ground.....attach bracket to ceiling........connect wires........BAM!......next


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Is the only difference with the new CSA fan boxes is they use 10/32 mounting screws?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

drspec said:


> Im a bit rusty on my conversions
> 
> but I would say for your Canadians......about 2 1/2 hours :jester::whistling2:
> 
> seriously though.......simple fan with light kit......assemble fully on the ground.....attach bracket to ceiling........connect wires........BAM!......next


It usually takes me 2 1/2 hours to find the English instructions...


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

The $279.00 check we receive after helps ease the pain.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

99cents said:


> It usually takes me 2 1/2 hours to find the English instructions...


I had these apts we were rehabbing......

by myself I could swap 2 vanity lights, 3 flush lights, cut in a box and receptacle for microwave, install microwave, replace kitchen fluorescent, replace thermostat, and install 3 ceiling fans in 2 - 2 1/2 hours


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

Instructions??? They come with instructions???
Last resort... No English copy ... Bought on sale... Open box missing hardware... Some freaky kind of bulbs !! Missing one. 
Finally get it hung , shade is cracked, take it back down..
I hate fans!!!


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

rewire said:


> The $279.00 check we receive after helps ease the pain.


I want to pay myself more than minimum wage  .


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

I don't hang them, customers seem to only want to spend about 100 bucks


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

99cents said:


> I want to pay myself more than minimum wage  .


then get faster.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

Good rule of thumb if you pay the electrician more than you spent on the fan . 
Your just plain stupid!!
Leave those 20 $ bargains for the GC


----------



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

Hugger fans are a pita but most of the others are ok. Usually the receiver only fits if all the joints are tucked perfect. Then you better make sure you have the remote and receiver on the same channel before you put the canopy on.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

drspec said:


> I had these apts we were rehabbing......
> 
> by myself I could swap 2 vanity lights, 3 flush lights, cut in a box and receptacle for microwave, install microwave, replace kitchen fluorescent, replace thermostat, and install 3 ceiling fans in 2 - 2 1/2 hours


In your dreams.


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

The thing I don't like about ceiling fans is that customers can install them themselves and for some reason they think that electrician should charge less because of that. Then you add in the "_5 Minute Install!_" written on the front and they think it should cost pennies.

People don't want to pay $280 to have a $99 ceiling fan installed. It's hard to sell value and service when it comes to ceiling fan installation. 

Typically when I give my price customers scoff and often hangup without even saying goodbye :laughing:


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

daveEM said:


> In your dreams.


you don't have to believe me, nor do I care

I was doing 3 units a day by myself and had everything down to a science


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

bmailman20 said:


> I'm confused. I will say this: last week one of my co-workers assembled the entire thing on the ground, with blades and 4' down rod, and then hung it. I always put the blades on in the air. I find this easier. What about you guys?


In the air.

I had a friend help me finish a big house once. He put the thing together on the floor. Looked like an idiot trying to hang it. I wouldn't help and he ended up taking it apart.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

99cents said:


> Dave's essay


Yeah I have a tendency to run off. Some of my text messages to the property management firm... The guy gets back to me and says jeez, you gotta write a novel every time? 

Between that and thinking on how I'm going to do a job no wonder I don't get anything done. anymore.

Then at the other end is *drspec*. The man's a machine. A typical days work...

- runs 3 circuits and fishes in 3 receptacles for microwaves
- installs microwaves
* at this point in time I have finished coffee

- swaps out 6 vanity lights
- removes and replaces 9 flush (surface) lights
- removes and replaces 3 kitchen fluorescent fixtures
- removes and replaces 3 thermostats

- Then for the heck of it he pulls down 3 more lights and installs 3 fans.

:thumbup:

Then he goes to the bar and has a beer with boys before going home.

Crap! No wonder I'm not rich. 

I do admit I'm not the fastest. I'd be on hour 50 finishing rough on a 2000 sq footer and 3 guys would pull up next door. Coffee time they were packing up. I'm sure a 4th guy snuck in there.


----------



## Stickshaker (Jun 29, 2012)

One good tip is to make sure it doesn't have a trim piece that covers the canopy screws after its hung. If you forget, you get to take the light kit, the blades, and the motor back down to install it. Or so I've heard...


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

I prefer the remodel ceiling fan box. You cut your hole then take the spreader bar bracket, it looks kinda like a saw horse and stick it in the ceiling so the two sawhorse looking ends are paralell with the joists. One end has a smooth shaft that a 3/8" rod threads into. You spin the rod in or out to accommodate the space between joists until the two ends are up against the joists. There's little teeth in either end to dig into the wood and the feet of the saw horse are sized to accommodate the box that comes with the spreader . This will keep that ceiling fan from pulling the Sheetrock down. Attach the box with the provided hardware, get your wire in, hang the down rod base, attach the down rod to the motor and let that thing dangle on the base while you do the make up. No pain on the shoulders. No balancing act, just straight production. 20-30 bucks at lowes.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

Ceiling fans are my 2nd favorite money maker. $200+ profit in 30 minutes.

Oh, and a tip; if you have a longer downrod (27"+), don't waste time trying to push through the fan motor/light wires. Get a fish to pull them through. Yes, it's one more thing to bring in (or use a piece of wire), but it saves quite a bit of frustration.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

Hack Work said:


> The thing I don't like about ceiling fans is that customers can install them themselves and for some reason they think that electrician should charge less because of that. Then you add in the "_5 Minute Install!_" written on the front and they think it should cost pennies.
> 
> People don't want to pay $280 to have a $99 ceiling fan installed. It's hard to sell value and service when it comes to ceiling fan installation.
> 
> Typically when I give my price customers scoff and often hangup without even saying goodbye :laughing:


I don't think I've ever had my $280 ceiling fan quote rejected. Honestly, over the past 10 years, it's had almost 100% job approval.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

daveEM said:


> In the air.
> 
> I had a friend help me finish a big house once. He put the thing together on the floor. Looked like an idiot trying to hang it. I wouldn't help and he ended up taking it apart.


I've had customers try to "help" before I got there and put the blades on. Aside from various missing parts after they open it, that always pisses me off


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

daveEM said:


> Me too.
> 
> With that said mine won't come down. Now days there are the new boxes (heavy duty?) but my boxes have never really supported the fan. All fans come with a steel rope.
> 
> ...


Wow...just wow. Talk about over engineering. :blink:

Fans here do not come with any safety rope. Remodel fan braces use pressure on the joists to hold the fan up. No extra bracing required. Screw 3 screws into each foot of a rough fan brace and you are good to go. That fan ain't going no where.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Deep Cover said:


> Wow...just wow. Talk about over engineering. :blink:
> 
> Fans here do not come with any safety rope. Remodel fan braces use pressure on the joists to hold the fan up. No extra bracing required. Screw 3 screws into each foot of a rough fan brace and you are good to go. That fan ain't going no where.


With the new fan box and all I suspect fans are coming down. None of mine tho.

So no steel rope is attached to your fans down south? Even our extension rods have a steel rope in them Must be a Canadian thing.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

daveEM said:


> With the new fan box and all I suspect fans are coming down. None of mine tho.
> 
> So no steel rope is attached to your fans down south? Even our extension rods have a steel rope in them Must be a Canadian thing.



I've installed hundreds of fans, I haven't heard of a single one coming down. Chit, I think I've only seen 2 or 3 come down period and all of those were due to the set screw not being tightened where the rod connects to the fan housing.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

daveEM said:


> With the new fan box and all I suspect fans are coming down. None of mine tho. So no steel rope is attached to your fans down south? Must be a Canadian thing.


Steel rope? That's just silly. A rated fan box will hold 99% of the domestic fans available. And don't forget about the millions of fans out there hanging by 8-32s on a t bracket box nailed between two 2x8s. I couldn't find an eye roll emoticon big enough for this thread so just use your imaginations.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

99cents said:


> It usually takes me 2 1/2 hours to find the English instructions...


The Canadian ones are simpler.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

The steel rope is just an insurance policy right? It's because of socialism and liberals and free health care obviously. 

I'm not a big fan of fans. Waaaah Waaaaaaaaaah. But at least they're money and I stay clean and my arms get a nice workout.


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

Honestly, I don't mind them.
Get on site and I start checking out the J-box, pulling down old fixture etc. Helper packs in and starts unpacking fan.
I hang it while he assembles blades.
Attach blades, check for death wobble and move on.

Although we install fan rated boxes in new construction, I ain't about to change an old box unless it is ridiculously easy or the screws are stripped out.

Fans have been around way longer than fan rated boxes. I usually run a 4" deck screw on an angle from a hole in the centre of the box into the joist it is attached to. That fan isn't going anywhere.
This trick also works to stabilize loose dryer receptacles etc.


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

svh19044 said:


> I don't think I've ever had my $280 ceiling fan quote rejected. Honestly, over the past 10 years, it's had almost 100% job approval.


Oh I bet. This thread is filled with amazing men.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

svh19044 said:


> I don't think I've ever had my $280 ceiling fan quote rejected. Honestly, over the past 10 years, it's had almost 100% job approval.





Hack Work said:


> Oh I bet. This thread is filled with amazing men.


Yep, I have customers lined up around the block that went to "Big Box" and bought a $99 fan and can't wait to pay me $280 to hang it!:whistling2:

Seriously, there are some installs (20' ceilings, need wiring/boxes installed) that might merit that. But a straight up install with nothing special needed they would just laugh (or cuss) if I quoted them $280.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

farlsincharge said:


> Although we install fan rated boxes in new construction, I ain't about to change an old box unless it is ridiculously easy or the screws are stripped out.
> 
> Fans have been around way longer than fan rated boxes. I usually run a 4" deck screw on an angle from a hole in the centre of the box into the joist it is attached to. That fan isn't going anywhere.


:laughing: I used to never change those old boxes out either, I would just zip a few 3" drywall screws in and call it a day. Ive changed my ways though.

Funny story. I was hanging a couple ceiling fan in a dumpy single wide one time, and when I pulled the old fixtures down I was adding a few 3" screws for added security, not thinking how the ceiling in a trailer was shallow.... Im pretty sure those boxes are still screwed in through the roof. :jester:


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

$299 for a ceiling fan install? You're leaving money on the table! :whistling2:


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm a hater. Always have been. I don't like the assembly process. I feel like I'm working in a factory. 

When we first started this business over 20 years ago, we did installs for a lighting store and installed a CRAPLOAD of fans. I got it as dialed in as fast as humanly possible. One trip in from the truck and one trip out. The quickest I could get one done (pre wired) was 40 minutes. 

I like the "new" clip on blades. That would knock 5 minutes but fighting the remote into the canopy would eat that up.

It seems like something simple often happens to piss me off.... like dropping the last fan blade screw into the housing or trying to fight the Hunter canopies into place when the ceiling isn't perfect. 

Or when the damn thing wobbles.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

Charge $250 a fan.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

I get the nosy, bird dogging homeowner to assemble the blades and brackets to get them out of my hair while I hang the fan.


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

I sell ceiling fan installations for $6,725 and it takes me 4 minutes and 8 seconds to do the work.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

Hack Work said:


> Oh I bet. This thread is filled with amazing men.


It's really nothing amazing. The Home Depot charges people $280 plus additional fees and tax to install a ceiling fan.

I believe it comes out to about $320 per fan (mr electric or whatever does their installs around here).


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

svh19044 said:


> It's really nothing amazing. The Home Depot charges people $280 plus additional fees and tax to install a ceiling fan.
> 
> I believe it comes out to about $320 per fan (mr electric or whatever does their installs around here).


And they get turned down all the time. But not you, never in 10 years :laughing:


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

Hack Work said:


> And they get turned down all the time. But not you, never in 10 years :laughing:


I can name about 10 contractors in my area that get $350/fan and some are over $500. Those guys don't get the jobs all the time. 

My price is average for the fan install, if not below average. I'm usually more expensive than most of those contractors on other jobs. What is sad is that you find it unbelievable. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

svh19044 said:


> I can name about 10 contractors in my area that get $350/fan and some are over $500. Those guys don't get the jobs all the time.
> 
> My price is average for the fan install, if not below average. I'm usually more expensive than most of those contractors on other jobs. What is sad is that you find it unbelievable. :thumbsup:


Name them.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

Hack work, I suggest you learn your market. :laughing:

I know plenty of areas in New Jersey that have the same exact pricing as here. I'm not far.


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

svh19044 said:


> Hack work, I suggest you learn your market.


 lol, nice duck, but it's not going to be that easy...

Name them.

I'm gonna hold you to your word.

10 contractors in your area who charge $350-500 to hang a ceiling fan.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

Google is your friend. Cold call and ask. It sounds like you are seriously underestimating your market.

I'm not going to post other contractors names on a public forum without their permission.


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

svh19044 said:


> Google is your friend. Cold call and ask.
> 
> I'm not going to post other contractors names on a public forum without their permission.


PM me the names.


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

svh19044 said:


> I can name about 10 contractors in my area that get $350/fan and some are over $500.


 svh19044, please PM me those 10 contractors, thanks.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

Lol

I already told you how you can find them.

Or are you looking for a job?

Have you asked contractors in your own vicinity? 

How much do you charge?

I almost feel sorry.


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

svh19044 said:


> Lol
> 
> I already told you how you can find them.
> 
> ...


You made a statement, I am holding you to it. Give me the names that you said you would, I will call them on Monday.

Stop telling me that I am "seriously underestimating my market" and how you feel sorry for me. This isn't about me, this is about you and your claims.

I expect either a PM with 10 contractor names or you to admit that you are full of sh1t. Those are the only options.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

Eh, pm sent. For what it's worth, most all of those contractors do good work as well. We all have different business models and that is what works for them. It's probably the smarter way too. Less work, same overall revenue, higher profit. 

I still feel sorry for you.

So how much do you charge for this type of work?


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

svh19044 said:


> I still feel sorry for you.


That's cute.

I'm still waiting for 10 contractors in your area that charge $350-500 to hang a ceiling fan.

I'll be calling them on Monday to ask. $10 says none of them charge that much to hang a fan.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

I sent you a pm 10 minutes ago.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

350-500 to simply hang a fan on an existing fan rated box? or to install a fan rated box and hang the fan?


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

Deep Cover said:


> 350-500 to simply hang a fan on an existing fan rated box? or to install a fan rated box and hang the fan?


You would have to ask the other companies but I would certainly assume that includes the fan rated box. My $280 includes the fixture to fan rated box swap.

And sometimes it just happens to be there. Rarely, but it does happen. The price is still the same.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

svh19044 said:


> You would have to ask the other companies but I would certainly assume that includes the fan rated box. My $280 includes the fixture to fan rated box switch.



Seems more than reasonable to me...might be low depending on the wiring method and number of cables in the existing box.


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

svh19044 said:


> My $280 includes the fixture to fan rated box swap.


Well that's different. Earlier it was this:



svh19044 said:


> Ceiling fans are my 2nd favorite money maker. $200+ profit in *30 minutes*.


30 minutes to change out the box too? Cleanup? I know your area has as much plaster and old cloth covered BX as mine as 30 minutes to change out the box and hang the fan is a bit far fetched.

Oh and don't forget to give me the rest of those contractor names, thanks.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

Hack Work said:


> Well that's different. Earlier it was this:
> 
> 
> 30 minutes to change out the box too? Cleanup? I know your area has as much plaster and old cloth covered BX as mine as 30 minutes to change out the box and hang the fan is a bit far fetched.
> ...


It is still 30 minutes worth of work. And very rarely is there bx. Maybe one out of every 100 jobs. Lath and plaster jobs are also far and few between. And they are a bit more time consuming, 15 minutes more up to 30 if used as a jB. Put the drop cloth down, cut out old box, install remodel fan rated box. It isn't time consuming. Assembly on many of the fans is the most time consuming part.

I sent you 6 or 7 contractors off the top of my head. Don't forget to call them.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

EC's telling other EC's they're not charging enough. Sounds about right for this website.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

FrunkSlammer said:


> EC's telling other EC's they're not charging enough. Sounds about right for this website.


Nice try.

Actually it started as ec's not believing how much other ec's do charge, in which that number is a pretty standard price.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Well I charge 17% more than everyone and have never had a customer not hire me and not tip me on top and give me a case a cold beer to drink while working. 

I an electrical rawkstar.


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

Deep Cover said:


> Wow...just wow. Talk about over engineering. :blink:
> 
> Fans here do not come with any safety rope. Remodel fan braces use pressure on the joists to hold the fan up. No extra bracing required. Screw 3 screws into each foot of a rough fan brace and you are good to go. That fan ain't going no where.


Commercial fans typically come with a preattached safety cable.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

Most of the fanimations come with the safety cable as well, and some of the minkas and casablancas. It's certainly not unheard of for higher end residential fans.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Hack Work said:


> Oh I bet. This thread is filled with amazing men.


Isn't that the truth.. and they are ALL successful making $300.00 an hour.. :laughing:


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

dspiffy said:


> Commercial fans typically come with a preattached safety cable.


We weren't talking about commercial fans here.



svh19044 said:


> Most of the fanimations come with the safety cable as well, and some of the minkas and casablancas. It's certainly not unheard of for higher end residential fans.


Never seen it.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

B4T said:


> Isn't that the truth.. and they are ALL successful making $300.00 an hour.. :laughing:


Only $300/hr? They're leaving money on the table.

They could easily be making $500/hr, they're amazing!


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

I cant believe that there are 80 posts on how to install a fan on a professional electricians forum. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

five.five-six said:


> I cant believe that there are 80 posts on how to install a fan on a professional electricians forum.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Electricians are the absolute worst. Post one pic of a single receptacle piped out of a panel, surface mounted 3 feet away, and you'll get~55 replies of, "how you shoulda done it", 14 comments on how what is shown , "wouldn't cut it in my area", and a whole slew of side arguments. Bunch of $**&% primadonnas!


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

five.five-six said:


> I cant believe that there are 80 posts on how to install a fan on a professional electricians forum.


...And counting, we've haven't even figured out how to hang one, we've just figured out we're not charging enough.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

FrunkSlammer said:


> ...And counting, we've haven't even figured out how to hang one, we've just figured out we're not charging enough.


Wrong again. Apparently we are charging too much. And work too fast.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

svh19044 said:


> I don't think I've ever had my $280 ceiling fan quote rejected. Honestly, over the past 10 years, it's had almost 100% job approval.


Obviously charging too little and leaving money on the table if *nobody* is telling you it's too high and nobody is not hiring you for the service. :whistling2:


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Obviously charging too little and leaving money on the table if *nobody* is telling you it's too high and nobody is not hiring you for the service. :whistling2:


It is a fair and competitive price for the time it takes and I don't mind doing them, so the price stays yet another year. :thumbsup:

If I was the guy who started this thread and hated doing the fans, the price would quite obviously go up.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

svh19044 said:


> It is a fair and competitive price for the time it takes and I don't mind doing them, so the price stays yet another year. :thumbsup:
> 
> If I was the guy who started this thread and hated doing the fans, the price would quite obviously go up.


 
checking out some old threads similar to this one and a year ago you posted this

I charge $180 on up to a 9' *ceiling* if there is already an existing fan box. It's never taken me longer than 30 minutes to remove a fixture and assemble/install a new *ceiling* fan when the existing box is fan rated, and it shouldn't take any employee longer either.

now youre saying for the past 10 yrs you've been 100% successful with installing fans for $280

which is it?


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

It's been $280 this year. I'm pretty sure it was $280 last year. And 10 years ago, not sure what it was so you have a point.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

I can't wait till the OP gets back to us and posts how long it takes him to get this job done. 

I going to start a poll.

You 30 minute guys are getting confused with maybe... other stuff.

-34 C on my deck this morning. Takes 30 minutes to get the winter cloths off and scratch your butt whilst figuring out how to open the box that holds the fan.

*Edit:* 

I've thought about it and decided against the poll. I do think he is going to have at least 3.0 hours charged to the job tho.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

svh19044 said:


> It's been $280 this year. I'm pretty sure it was $280 last year. And 10 years ago, not sure what it was so you have a point.


explain this then....

I like to think that I live a pretty decent life with a solid income, never considered that I am working for minimum wage. I'm not saying that $250 is out of line....it's not. But don't ridicule others with ignorant statements such as that. Based on annual billable hours, $120/hour/employee is where I need to be. Ceiling fans AND fixtures are usually a nice easy money maker, even at my "minimum wage" rate. I can usually knock out 6 normal fixtures in an hour, or two ceiling fan replacements. $60/fixture (after min. rate) or $180/fan is $360/hour. I welcome these jobs all year long.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

My pricing sheets definitely say $280/fan for this year, and that is what I have been charging. It's quite possible it could have been $180 last year.

Eta: nope, they still say $280/fan for 2013 with an august update. Let me look around and see if I can find the older 2013 file.

Awesome, it was $180 to start off 2013. Which thread here made me charge more with no ill felt consequences? :thumbup:

Bring on those ceiling fans!


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

daveEM said:


> I can't wait till the OP gets back to us and posts how long it takes him to get this job done.
> 
> I going to start a poll.
> 
> ...


Two track lights and a fan. I say five hours.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

So in this thread I have figured out... 

A) $280 is not charging enough for a fan install
B) 30 minutes is too long to install a fan and support and clean up
and
C) electricians are amazing men


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

FrunkSlammer said:


> So in this thread I have figured out...
> 
> A) $280 is not charging enough for a fan install
> B) 30 minutes is too long to install a fan and support and clean up
> ...


A) we charge whatever we can OR need to, some more some less (it's irrelevant, but fans SHOULD be decent money makers for electricians)
B) A fan install should NOT take an electrician hours, barring any bizarre circumstances. The idea that this thread exists is bizarre in itself.
C) electricians are amazing men


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

I think we should talk about how ET members could upgrade a service with a mast, all grounding, and 35 circuits in 2 and a half hours.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm not buying that one that was posted here, nor did I buy in to the two guys, two full whole house generators in one day.

30 minutes for a ceiling fan shouldn't be a stretch or catch anyone off guard.


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

svh19044 said:


> 30 minutes for a ceiling fan shouldn't be a stretch or catch anyone off guard.


No...

But to consistently do them in 30 minutes with a new retro fan box installed in plaster ceiling as well as the fan installation and cleanup is a bit far fetched.

It's just like the guy who says he consistently hangs 60" flat panel TVs as well as runs low voltage AND power from a remote location in 1 hour. Oh wait, that was you, wasn't it? :laughing:


----------



## Dmansee12 (Nov 22, 2013)

Hack Work said:


> The thing I don't like about ceiling fans is that customers can install them themselves and for some reason they think that electrician should charge less because of that. Then you add in the "5 Minute Install!" written on the front and they think it should cost pennies. People don't want to pay $280 to have a $99 ceiling fan installed. It's hard to sell value and service when it comes to ceiling fan installation. Typically when I give my price customers scoff and often hangup without even saying goodbye :laughing:


 until it falls on their lap. Fans are easy put it together cut in box mount box and bracket to stud and wire up either use black and blue wire together for one switch or separate if you want on separate switches. If you choose a fan speed control which i would recommend wire it like this 









Haha


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

Hack Work said:


> No...
> 
> But to consistently do them in 30 minutes with a new retro fan box installed in plaster ceiling as well as the fan installation and cleanup is a bit far fetched.
> 
> It's just like the guy who says he consistently hangs 60" flat panel TVs as well as runs low voltage AND power from a remote location in 1 hour. Oh wait, that was you, wasn't it? :laughing:


We don't consistently work with plaster. Like I said, maybe 1 in every 100 jobs. And you can add anywhere from 15 minutes for that (or more assuming we now have a jbox with a bunch of wires), as I stated. So yes, 90% plus of the time, it is a 30 minute job.

And your completion time for the TV's is correct when basement or attic access is there.

How hard is it to clean up, honestly? What in the world are you doing to make a time consuming cleanup process? You put the drop cloth down under work area, and do all work on the drop cloth.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

svh19044 said:


> We don't consistently work with plaster. Like I said, maybe 1 in every 100 jobs. And you can add anywhere from 15 minutes for that (or more assuming we now have a jbox with a bunch of wires), as I stated. So yes, 90% plus of the time, it is a 30 minute job.
> 
> And your completion time for the TV's is correct when basement or attic access is there.


No way you can arrive, talk to the customer, bring your tools in, unpack, assemble, hang, clean up, do paperwork, and bill the customer in 30 minutes, much less change the box out.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

Deep Cover said:


> No way you can arrive, talk to the customer, bring your tools in, unpack, assemble, hang, clean up, do paperwork, and bill the customer in 30 minutes, much less change the box out.


Why didn't you include travel time in that diatribe? :laughing:

I spent nearly an hour on Wednesday morning listening to a customer about how her pup passed and how it hasn't been a good month. We are talking about the fan install process, and yes, even bringing in tools and clean up. That is a 30 minute job. Billing, travel time, talking to customers, giving estimates for other jobs while on location, etc. etc. aren't to be confused with actually installing a fricking ceiling fan. :no:

bring your tools in, unpack, remove old fixture, change box out, assemble, hang, clean up is the 30 minute part. Talking to customers on location/billing on location can be anywhere from ZERO time to hours of time.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

svh19044 said:


> Why didn't you include travel time in that diatribe? :laughing:
> Billing, travel time, talking to customers, giving estimates for other jobs while on location, etc. etc. aren't to be confused with actually installing a fricking ceiling fan.


All of what I listed should be billable time and associated with the job. You'd be lucky to unpack, assemble, hang, and clean up in 30 minutes.


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

He's FoS.

Tomorrow morning I will have documented proof.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Dmansee12 said:


> until it falls on their lap. Fans are easy put it together cut in box mount box and bracket to stud and wire up either use black and blue wire together for one switch or separate if you want on separate switches. If you choose a fan speed control which i would recommend wire it like this
> 
> View attachment 34534
> 
> ...


IIRC that was the Gardner/electrishon's work


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

Hack Work said:


> He's FoS.
> 
> Tomorrow morning I will have documented proof.


Then my customers are liars. :blink: It seems a mighty odd thing to lie about though.


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

svh19044 said:


> Then my customers are liars. :blink:


Oh, so you are doing damage control now and you're going to pawn it off on what your customers told you?? :laughing:


You said that you can name 10 contractors that charge between $350 and $500 to hang a ceiling fan. Those are the words that you posted.

You PMed me 6 contractor names, 1 is out of business, another doesn't do this work (as you mentioned). That leaves 4. Tomorrow we'll see that none of those 4 charge what you said just to hang a fan.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm just glad I hang out online with such amazing men, it's got to rub off, I'm sure of it! :thumbup:


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

Hack Work said:


> Oh, so you are doing damage control now and you're going to pawn it off on what your customers told you?? :laughing:
> 
> 
> You said that you can name 10 contractors that charge between $350 and $500 to hang a ceiling fan. Those are the words that you posted.
> ...



Just curious, PM back about which one is out of business.

And it's not exactly damage control. The customers told me about the estimates they were given.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

FrunkSlammer said:


> So in this thread I have figured out...
> 
> A) $280 is not charging enough for a fan install
> B) 30 minutes is too long to install a fan and support and clean up
> ...


Don't forget to separate fact from fiction.. anyone can throw out numbers on the Internet..


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

B4T said:


> Don't forget to separate fact from fiction.. anyone can throw out numbers on the Internet..


Yeah but on this website the numbers are never fact.. 100% of the time either too high (not plausible) or too low (leaving money on the table).


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

Hack Work said:


> Oh, so you are doing damage control now and you're going to pawn it off on what your customers told you?? :laughing:
> 
> 
> You said that you can name 10 contractors that charge between $350 and $500 to hang a ceiling fan. Those are the words that you posted.
> ...




Hack, I cannot say for sure what guys are charging in our area, but $350 - $500 is probably what some of them are charging. The guys who have multiple full page ads in the Yellow Pages I am sure are charging alot. I think Lowry electric is probably the most expensive, but his advertising budget has to be through the roof.
Me personally, I hate ceiling fans, and residential. I charge $250 for a simple swap out with a fan box already installed. I do get some resistance but in all fairness I probably hang 10 fans a year


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

svh19044 said:


> It's been $280 this year. I'm pretty sure it was $280 last year. And 10 years ago, not sure what it was so you have a point.


Depends. I hang a simple fan from an ordinary octagon box , I'll add a couple tek or drywall screws for security. Heavy fans or a slow day I'll perform a box change to a approved fan box.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

if we could get $250 to install a ceiling fan here when there is already a fan rated box existing I would do nothing but install ceiling fans

I would advertise for nothing but ceiling fan installs. I would even change my company name to reflect that all I did was install ceiling fans 


When Home Repot and Blowes advertises ceiling fan installations for $99 and they sell the fan for $79 it just isn't going to happen


----------



## cultch (Aug 2, 2011)

Didn't read the whole thread but here's an idea that most electricians hate...READ THE DIRECTIONS!


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

drspec said:


> if we could get $250 to install a ceiling fan here when there is already a fan rated box existing I would do nothing but install ceiling fans
> 
> I would advertise for nothing but ceiling fan installs. I would even change my company name to reflect that all I did was install ceiling fans
> 
> ...


It quite obviously depends on your area. Being that Hack Work is in NJ, his competition should not be very different from pricing in my area. It is a shame that he is unwilling to probe around his own community.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

svh19044 said:


> It quite obviously depends on your area.


I'm in Lalaland, Canada.. I bet I can get even more money and do it even faster and be an even more amazing-er-ish electrician.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

FrunkSlammer said:


> I'm in Lalaland, Canada.. I bet I can get even more money and do it even faster and be an even more amazing-er-ish electrician.


 ........you're witty.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

99cents said:


> Two track lights and a fan. I say five hours.


I'm with you there.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

ponyboy said:


> ......... you're witty.


Stick to quoting me and you'll go far in life champ! :thumbsup:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> It would help if you state what your problem is with fans. I have never had an issue other then the amount of time it takes to put the blades etc together. Fans are quite easy.


I'll agree with you. To me the worst part is not getting an understanding from the customer that you are not responsible for the wobble after the install...and that you still expect to get paid.


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

RIVETER said:


> I'll agree with you. To me the worst part is not getting an understanding from the customer that you are not responsible for the wobble after the install...and that you still expect to get paid.


Oh that's easy. I tell them that they should have bought a better quality ceiling fan while handing them the balancing kit :thumbup::laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Hack Work said:


> Oh that's easy. I tell them that they should have bought a better quality ceiling fan while handing them the balancing kit :thumbup::laughing:


I have yet to open up a balancing kit in 25 years. I hand it and directions to the homeowner.


----------



## sparky6363 (Feb 27, 2014)

Fans are easy....and easy money!!!


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Shockdoc said:


> I have yet to open up a balancing kit in 25 years. I hand it and directions to the homeowner.


 
I attempted to use one.......once

had better luck swapping a couple of blades around


----------



## sparky6363 (Feb 27, 2014)

Definitely swapping the blades around does it . I've hung at least 150+ fans and I've never used the balance kit stuff.


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

sparky6363 said:


> I've hung at least 150+ fans .


So that means you have made $87 million dollars and only did 75 hours of work :thumbup:


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

After $50 million you think he could have paid someone to rotate his avatar 90 degrees.

What is this world coming to...


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> I have yet to open up a balancing kit in 25 years. I hand it and directions to the homeowner.





drspec said:


> I attempted to use one.......once
> 
> had better luck swapping a couple of blades around


Nobody's ever tried taping a few nickels to the top of one of the blades? By the time it flies off and hits somebody in the head, you'll be long gone and they'll never know what hit em.


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

I use leftover knockouts and duct tape. Works better than the stupid balancing kits.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

dspiffy said:


> I use leftover knockouts and duct tape. Works better than the stupid balancing kits.


How do you BOND them?


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

RIVETER said:


> How do you BOND them?


Hot glue.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

dspiffy said:


> Hot glue.


That's kind of what I thought.


----------



## greenwire (May 27, 2012)

rewire said:


> The $279.00 check we receive after helps ease the pain.


Different topic, I know, and I'm sorry, but how in the hell do you get away with $279 for a paddle fan install? :001_huh:


----------



## Blayney86 (Jan 18, 2013)

I get referred by a light shop to install fans all the time I usually make every other Friday fan install day. For an easy Friday! Idk why they give you guys so much trouble! I've had plenty of days I've installed 8-10 fans at 3 or 4 different houses. 15 to 30mins for most fans is easy. As for speeding up the process, I use a screw gun for all the screws it goes pretty damn quick. I usually charge 200 1st fan 150 2nd 100 each after that.


----------



## greenwire (May 27, 2012)

FrunkSlammer said:


> I'm just glad I hang out online with such amazing men, it's got to rub off, I'm sure of it! :thumbup:


 +1

LOL, in addition to _Electricians_, _osmosis_ is great too


----------



## greenwire (May 27, 2012)

All you all *(HACK)* talking 'bout calling other ECs for prices, how does this work? I wouldn't think they would give out that information over the phone, and esp. if they know you're a competitor.

This is interesting to me, are you on friendly terms with the others? I'm talking about calling companies with whom you aren't familiar.


----------



## yrman (Jun 12, 2011)

We charge $348 to hang a ceiling fan and lots of people don't hire us at that price. Some do but generally not for cheap fans. People who buy high end don't seem to mind. Not willing to do it for less unless we are doing a bunch of other work. We hate when people call us for ceiling fans because so many think it should only cost $100. Plus it we get too many go backs- usually due to problems with remotes.


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

yrman said:


> We charge $348 to hang a ceiling fan and lots of people don't hire us at that price. Some do but generally not for cheap fans. People who buy high end don't seem to mind. Not willing to do it for less unless we are doing a bunch of other work. We hate when people call us for ceiling fans because so many think it should only cost $100. Plus it we get too many go backs- usually due to problems with remotes.


Wow , I really need to up my price for those!!
I hate em but I don't think I have ever charged 350 buck to hang one.
Not like I travel far either , even with rd time I'm estimating 2hrs usually unless major complications arise. Box change are high ceilings or something. 
Thanks guys , I will have to do some asking around. Most of the guys in my area are good guys and we talk. Especially about non-paying customers.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't believe we have seven pages on a stupid ceiling fan.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Blayney86 said:


> I get referred by a light shop to install fans all the time I usually make every other Friday fan install day. For an easy Friday! Idk why they give you guys so much trouble! I've had plenty of days I've installed 8-10 fans at 3 or 4 different houses. 15 to 30mins for most fans is easy. As for speeding up the process, I use a screw gun for all the screws it goes pretty damn quick. I usually charge 200 1st fan 150 2nd 100 each after that.


Me too. Only it's smoke detectors, condo complex.

I repeat, there is not an Electrician alive that can unpack a fan from its box in 15 minutes, let alone hang it. I think.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

....


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

99cents said:


> I don't believe we have seven pages on a stupid ceiling fan.


 
Go to User CP, then edit options.

You can change your settings to 50 posts per page.

This way you only have 3 pages of a stupid ceiling fan.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

99cents said:


> I don't believe we have seven pages on a stupid ceiling fan.


I read an article on home selling, by the owner.
They stated: when photographing rooms, try to avoid taking pictures of the ceiling fans in the rooms. It gives the prospective buyers the impression, that the home is hard to cool or heat.
I heard, ceiling fans, are losing popularity. Just a fad anyway.
How many ceiling fans, do you remember seeing in residences, 50 years ago?


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

retiredsparktech said:


> I read an article on home selling, by the owner.
> They stated: when photographing rooms, try to avoid taking pictures of the ceiling fans in the rooms. It gives the prospective buyers the impression, that the home is hard to cool or heat.
> I heard, ceiling fans, are losing popularity. Just a fad anyway.
> How many ceiling fans, do you remember seeing in residences, 50 years ago?


They didn't have ceiling fixtures of any kind though, including recessed lights.


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

retiredsparktech said:


> I read an article on home selling, by the owner.
> They stated: when photographing rooms, try to avoid taking pictures of the ceiling fans in the rooms. It gives the prospective buyers the impression, that the home is hard to cool or heat.
> I heard, ceiling fans, are losing popularity. Just a fad anyway.
> How many ceiling fans, do you remember seeing in residences, 50 years ago?


I think that's the opinion of 1 person and it's a load of crap. People love ceiling fans.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Hack Work said:


> I think that's the opinion of 1 person and it's a load of crap. People love ceiling fans.


Yeah, that's ridiculous. Everybody loves ceiling fans. Anybody who does additions, remodels and service work put these things up left and right.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Perfect. They gave me too much other work so now I don't have to hang a stupid ceiling fan. I love it when a plan comes together  .


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Hack Work said:


> People love ceiling fans.


I find it's 50/50 around here.. half the time people are taking fans out and half the time people are people them in.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

retiredsparktech said:


> I read an article on home selling, by the owner.
> They stated: when photographing rooms, try to avoid taking pictures of the ceiling fans in the rooms. It gives the prospective buyers the impression, that the home is hard to cool or heat.
> I heard, ceiling fans, are losing popularity. Just a fad anyway.
> How many ceiling fans, do you remember seeing in residences, 50 years ago?


Ceiling fans go back beyond 50 years, mostly popular in the south but a lot of them in northern climates too. They were more popular before air conditioning was invented. The originals often had one fan and a drive belt which circled the entire floor and one motor that drove all the fans. Casablanca was one of the more popular manufacturers when individual fans all got their own motors and more homes were wired for electricity in every room, but were very expensive. Fans regained popularity during the 70's energy crisis.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Sep 18, 2009)

I have hung more fans than i even want to think about, but i see no fuss in it. Simple to do. My helper when he 1st started with me knew nothing about them so now he does all the fans. He has gotten good at some of them but once in awhile he will get stumped on assembly and have to tear it back down because he forgot something. Sometimes he thinks i am BSing him when it comes to experience until he is 30' up in the air with a problem and i can walk him through it without even seeing what he is doing. Then he shuts up and knows he still has some learning to do. Same goes for diagnosing fan noises and balancing the fan. He has just begun to figure any of that out.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

99cents said:


> Perfect. They gave me too much other work so now I don't have to hang a stupid ceiling fan. I love it when a plan comes together  .




152 posts on you hanging a fan and now you are not going to do it? WTF?

I think you owe us a fan.  I'll find one for you.

With that said, and for all you other _super *speedy* Electricians_ on board I'm heading to the condo this morning and I'm going to hang, count em, four(4) smoke detectors. Of course I have to take the old ones off the darn ceiling.

I'm quick :thumbup: so I'll be able to get the little guy out of his packaging and ready to hang (darn battery) in the first 15 minutes. Meanwhile I've already blown 15 minutes getting my ladder to the unit.

So 30 minutes gone, eff all done cept the little guy is out of the package and the ladder is on site. Now, unpack the 2nd guy, pull the existing two bad guys down. Another 15 gone. Crap! Oh well, hang the new smokies. Now we have 1 hour in time charged to the job. Still got to collect. Lose money on this guy.

As luck would have it, a short distance (walking) away another two. I'm in gear now... full bore ahead. The above 15 minute increments will turn to 10. 

Sh!t. Different buildings, elevators, run into a chattie older lady (have to be nice, you never know).

Finally at second building, 2nd unit. 1/2 hour gone. Pull the bad guys down and the replacements installed. Time to collect. 

Nice older couple. All their friends are dead. 

You ever stand in line at a bank behind an old guy? All his friends are dead. The only person he can talk to is the bank teller. He turns a 5 minute transaction into 35 minutes.

Anyway, be darned if the nice older couple aren't from the Ukraine. :001_huh: They are writing me the cheque. Twenty-five minutes later I'm out the door. Have to be nice, you never know. The current events conversation was lively but I wanted to get out of there.

Back at the truck, ladder stowed, look at my phone to get the time (no watch). I've just made the same amount per hour as the guy I paid for my early morning coffee at the gas station! 

I wish I was hanging one, or four, of those 30 minute fans you guys are talking about.

Forgot... I don't stock smokes. Had to pick them up.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

daveEM said:


> 152 posts on you hanging a fan and now you are not going to do it? WTF


Yup. The electrical gods must like me  .


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

daveEM said:


> 152 posts on you hanging a fan and now you are not going to do it? WTF?
> 
> I think you owe us a fan.  I'll find one for you.
> 
> ...


Don't blame us for you being slow. :laughing:


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

This thread is real inspiration.. I've been inspired to start a ceiling fan installation company. What do you think of "Mr. Ceiling Fan"? I'm going out this week to buy 6 new trucks and I'm going to hire 18 guys so they can work in 12hr shifts. Obviously the more fans we install, the more RICHER I'll get. 

At $200 profit/fan and 30 mins per fan, 24 fans per guy per shift.. that should be about $58,000 profit per day or $21million a year. And that's just starting out!

Who knew I could get so damn filthy rich doing a niche business that is typically DIY! I'M AWWWWWESSSSOOOOOOMME!


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Too much overhead in six new trucks. Just give your guys a bus pass and tell them to stand on a dining room chair. Then you're in the money!


----------



## jbrookers (Dec 7, 2008)

Hanging ceiling fans is like digging ditches. Its boring, it doesn't pay well, and it actually takes some skill to do well...which is a surprise to most homeowners.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

99cents said:


> Too much overhead in six new trucks. Just give your guys a bus pass and tell them to stand on a dining room chair. Then you're in the money!


I like where you're going with this. This is good old entrepreneur inspiration at its finest! 

One suggestion - maybe entertain this idea of requiring all the men to wear clown pants with deep pockets, to ensure the guys are carrying all the materials & tools they would need with them. This will weed out the runts of the herd, and ensure top-level production. Those that prove their worth, may be allowed to carry along a sandwich after their 90 day trial period. :thumbsup:


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

FrunkSlammer said:


> This thread is real inspiration.. I've been inspired to start a ceiling fan installation company. What do you think of "Mr. Ceiling Fan"? I'm going out this week to buy 6 new trucks and I'm going to hire 18 guys so they can work in 12hr shifts. Obviously the more fans we install, the more RICHER I'll get.
> 
> At $200 profit/fan and 30 mins per fan, 24 fans per guy per shift.. that should be about $58,000 profit per day or $21million a year. And that's just starting out!
> 
> Who knew I could get so damn filthy rich doing a niche business that is typically DIY! I'M AWWWWWESSSSOOOOOOMME!


I just bought the domain name . I will sell it to you fot 1/2 mill


----------



## ZONE (Jan 24, 2008)

*Are you serious!?*



99cents said:


> I hate ceiling fans. I would rather have a root canal while getting my fingernails pulled out than hang a ceiling fan. I refuse to hang ceiling fans except when my favorite designer asks...
> 
> So next week I am hanging a ceiling fan. It's customer supplied so I don't know what it is. What tips and tricks do you guys have so I don't end up tossing the thing in the corner and decide to become a plumber?


 I'm sorry, but are you F***en Serious?!

Ceiling fans installations are one of the most elementary things an electrician can do and is usually one of the first things I teach to a first year apprentice electrician as it requires them to carry out assembly as well as some electrical work.

God help you if you have to install a fan/light combination is all I can say.

Why would you need tips? About as difficult as it comes is that you may have to go into the ceiling to attach some timber to the ceiling joists to attach the fan to and you may have to assemble a fan with 4 blades.

Most fans I install are 3 blade metal and they make it that easy a blind man with one arm could assemble it. If you can't at least do that you need to seek a new and easier career.

May I ask, are you a licenced electrician? Seems a crazy question to ask but this is the first thing that comes to mind when I read a comment like that. Even somebody who has specialized in commercial or Industrial and who have never touched residential would have no problem with a ceiling fan.

I would actually install 100 ceiling fans to avoid root Canal by the way.

Sorry if I have offended but I would be extremely embarrassed to say the things you have and you really deserve this.

You didn't actually mention if you have installed fans before. If not after doing your first you will kick yourself for making such a fuss about it. How long have you been qualified?


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm a licensed electrician, but I still hate ceiling fans... there's better ways to make money. 

That said, I still install ceiling fans and collect the cheque... with the hope that one day I'll have figured out a better business than slaving away trying to make a buck hanging heavy ass ceiling fans.


rewire said:


> I just bought the domain name . I will sell it to you fot 1/2 mill


----------



## ZONE (Jan 24, 2008)

daveEM said:


> Me too. Only it's smoke detectors, condo complex.
> 
> I repeat, there is not an Electrician alive that can unpack a fan from its box in 15 minutes, let alone hang it. I think.


 I don't know what fans you are using but I can unpack a 3 blade fan and assemble it in under 5 minutes. It's 2 screws per fan. I'm talking about Clipsal Airflow mind you.http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/2/5/0/6/9/8/webimg/721333511_o.jpg
I'll make a video to prove this if I have to. However a 4 blade fan would take me about 15-20 minutes. The fast I have installed a 3 blade ceiling fan start to finish is 45 minutes. This is very generalistic as it depends upon what type of fan, what surface you are mounting to and what is existing etc. Very broad subject.


----------



## ZONE (Jan 24, 2008)

FrunkSlammer said:


> I'm a licensed electrician, but I still hate ceiling fans... there's better ways to make money.
> 
> That said, I still install ceiling fans and collect the cheque... with the hope that one day I'll have figured out a better business than slaving away trying to make a buck hanging heavy ass ceiling fans.


 
I totally agree. I'd rather stick to Air Conditioning where you can make far more money.

$85-$120 for 1 hr ceiling fan or $600-$800 for 3 hrs installing an Air Conditioning unit.

I'm assuming most of you people are from the US. I am in Australia so I am not sure on your regulations but the best thing I ever did was get my Air Con ticket. Such easy money and easy work but unfortunately mostly seasonal.


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

ZONE said:


> I don't know what fans you are using but I can unpack a 3 blade fan and assemble it in under 5 minutes. It's 2 screws per fan. I'm talking about Clipsal Airflow mind you.http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/2/5/0/6/9/8/webimg/721333511_o.jpg
> I'll make a video to prove this if I have to. However a 4 blade fan would take me about 15-20 minutes. The fast I have installed a 3 blade ceiling fan start to finish is 45 minutes. This is very generalistic as it depends upon what type of fan, what surface you are mounting to and what is existing etc. Very broad subject.


In Australia, most of the residential fans are similar in design to commercial fans and therefore a lot easier to install.

In the US there are a lot of cheaply made decorative monstrosity fans that are like assembling a multi level entertainment center from IKEA. Not to mention the remote receivers that have more color wires than exist in as many rainbows in as many gay pride parades. It would be better if they were decent quality, but since what most customers want is design, price, and the illusion of function, it's like trying to assemble a car out of cardboard. I understand why people get frustrated with them.

Also, despite the fact that they're all made in ~3 factories in China, each brand has their own proprietary system of making them "easier to install" i.e. a bigger pain in the ass.

Commercial fans are easy. J hook, 3 blades, done. I wish residential fans still used J hooks.


----------



## ZONE (Jan 24, 2008)

Dennis Alwon said:


> You do have to be careful with some fans. I put one all together and then discovered the blades had to go on first.
> 
> The first thing to do is to unpack all the parts and make sure you use them. Of course there will be a few extra screws but some fans use parts that others don't- like the canopy that covers the fan end not the ceiling-- I have forgotten those on occasions.


 
Are you joking?

Maybe the fans in your country are different but the fans I buy, once you take them out of the box all you have to do is attach the blades and hang the fan. Years ago you had to attached the rod and feed the wires through etc etc but those days are long gone thank goodness.


----------



## ZONE (Jan 24, 2008)

bmailman20 said:


> However different they are, they all pretty much go up the same way. I will say this: last week one of my co-workers assembled the entire thing on the ground, with blades and 4' down rod, and then hung it. I always put the blades on in the air. I find this easier. What about you guys?


 
Really? There are many reasons to do everything on the ground. You are not going up and down the ladder just to attach a fan. I also think it is easier to attached the blades firmly when on the ground and if you install on the ground you only have to go up the ladder once, hang the fan and wire it and you are done without going up and down. You will save time.


----------



## ZONE (Jan 24, 2008)

daveEM said:


> In the air.
> 
> I had a friend help me finish a big house once. He put the thing together on the floor. Looked like an idiot trying to hang it. I wouldn't help and he ended up taking it apart.


 
What is so difficult about picking up an assembled fan and hanging immediately onto the bracket/hook?!

I'd feel more an idiot having a lopsided fan hanging off the ceiling as I descend and ascend the ladder with each subsequent fan blade.

Tell me then how you make sure the blades are tight when you attach the blades up the ladder? Each to their own I suppose and whatever works for you. 

I once had a contract where I was installing 8-10 fan lights per day to replace a stand alone light and that included running an sdi for the fan through existing conduit embedded many year ago in concrete (no ceiling) That sorts the men out from the boys.


----------



## HARRY305E (Jun 14, 2013)

99cents said:


> *Seriously, how do you guys hang ceiling fans?*


Sheetrock screws


----------



## ZONE (Jan 24, 2008)

Hack Work said:


> Oh I bet. This thread is filled with amazing men.


 
Either that or men who are hopeless. I think probably 50:50

There are a lot of incompetents out there.

I'd like to see a photo of the type of fans you guys are installing because after reading some of these posts they sound like ceiling fans we installed here in Australia about 15 years ago when they were heavy clunky things that had to be completely assembled by hand. 99% of fans here only have to have the blades attached when you take them out of the box.


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

ZONE said:


> What is so difficult about picking up an assembled fan and hanging immediately onto the bracket/hook?!
> 
> I'd feel more an idiot having a lopsided fan hanging off the ceiling as I descend and ascend the ladder with each subsequent fan blade.
> 
> ...


nice work, you nearly insulted the entire thread in your little rant.
That being sad, hanging a preassembled ceiling hugger or on a short 4 inch stem is impossible without the blades interfering and scratching a freshly painted ceiling. 99% of ceiling fans are hung in a bedroom, thus tight to the ceiling.
I applaud your awesomeness:thumbsup:


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

This doesn't even touch on the variety off fans we deal with


----------



## ZONE (Jan 24, 2008)

daveEM said:


> Me too. Only it's smoke detectors, condo complex.
> 
> I repeat, there is not an Electrician alive that can unpack a fan from its box in 15 minutes, let alone hang it. I think.


That is too broad a comment.

It depends upon what type of ceiling fan you are talking about. There are a plethora of ceiling fan types. Some with 3 blade surface mounts, some with 4 that require plates to attach to each blade with nuts washers etc.

The ceiling fans I use come pre assembled in a box and all I have to do is attach 3 blades that already have mounts attached. These fans I can indeed assemble in under 5 minutes.


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

Mshow1323 said:


> nice work, you nearly insulted the entire thread in your little rant. That being sad, hanging a preassembled ceiling hugger or on a short 4 inch stem is impossible without the blades interfering and scratching a freshly painted ceiling. 99% of ceiling fans are hung in a bedroom, thus tight to the ceiling. I applaud your awesomeness:thumbsup:


I didn't post and I'm insulted !!!
I think I need a hugg!!


----------



## ZONE (Jan 24, 2008)

Mshow1323 said:


> nice work, you nearly insulted the entire thread in your little rant.
> That being sad, hanging a preassembled ceiling hugger or on a short 4 inch stem is impossible without the blades interfering and scratching a freshly painted ceiling. 99% of ceiling fans are hung in a bedroom, thus tight to the ceiling.
> I applaud your awesomeness:thumbsup:


 Good! because seriously some people need a reality check. Having said that if you were in Australia you would be saying the same as I am but I am beginning to see how vastly different things are in the US. When I see the term 'ceiling hugger' I begin to get the picture LOL. I think we have a little more room to work with.
If I made a video I would probably pi$$ people off about just how easy it is here in Oz.

I'm not implying I am awesome but seriously when I see people complaining about installing ceiling fans I shake my head.

If people are insulted by this they need to harden up and grow a pair.


----------



## ZONE (Jan 24, 2008)

dspiffy said:


> In Australia, most of the residential fans are similar in design to commercial fans and therefore a lot easier to install.
> 
> In the US there are a lot of cheaply made decorative monstrosity fans that are like assembling a multi level entertainment center from IKEA. Not to mention the remote receivers that have more color wires than exist in as many rainbows in as many gay pride parades. It would be better if they were decent quality, but since what most customers want is design, price, and the illusion of function, it's like trying to assemble a car out of cardboard. I understand why people get frustrated with them.
> 
> ...


 
Yes, I am beginning to see the picture now. You can understand my stand point from my perspective as I understand now how much more difficult or different things are in the US. So glad I live in Australia now.


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

ZONE said:


> Good! because seriously some people need a reality check. Having said that if you were in Australia you would be saying the same as I am but I am beginning to see how vastly different things are in the US. When I see the term 'ceiling hugger' I begin to get the picture LOL. I think we have a little more room to work with.
> If I made a video I would probably pi$$ people off about just how easy it is here in Oz.
> 
> I'm not implying I am awesome but seriously when I see people complaining about installing ceiling fans I shake my head.
> ...


I don't think people are insulted at what you said about them. I think they are insulted because you actually believe that we are reading your posts and learning something.


----------



## ZONE (Jan 24, 2008)

Mshow1323 said:


> I don't think people are insulted at what you said about them. I think they are insulted because you actually believe that we are reading your posts and learning something.


I'm not here to teach and I also believe no such thing as you so eloquently put it. You are putting words in my mouth. If you don't know how to install a ceiling fan then you are in the wrong trade. The important thing is at least 1 person read my post that that person is you my friend! haha Don't take it so seriously.
People do read threads otherwise there would be no forum. The thing is, there is a difference between having debateable opinions and perspectives and making silly comments like 'I applaud your awesomeness' which is pointless and unconstructive. 

PS don't just read one, read them all and you will understand my perspective on the topic and why I am bewildered about some posts.

Most ceiling fans over here come in a box that would allow a one armed blind man to assemble in under 5 minutes. That is literally how easy they are to install and is why I was so dumbfounded at first as to why people find them difficult. I realise now how vastly different they are in each of our countries. However, consider yourselves lucky that you can charge like a wounded bull as no one over here would pay $200-$300 for a fan install. $150 would be the max price. (install only not supply) Average is $85-$110.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Assemble fan, hang fan. Done.


----------



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> It would help if you state what your problem is with fans. I have never had an issue other then the amount of time it takes to put the blades etc together. Fans are quite easy.


I recently had trouble stuffing a receiver unit into a top bracket. The unit barely fit but the wires wouldn't clear. Can't remember details though.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

swimmer said:


> I recently had trouble stuffing a receiver unit into a top bracket. The unit barely fit but the wires wouldn't clear. Can't remember details though.


You have to stand on your head and look at it cross eyed. Then you realize how simple it is. :001_huh:


----------



## sporky (Jan 5, 2014)

I have to agree that it is a bit unusual for an electrician to need advice installing something as simple as a ceiling fan, but everyone has to learn so here is my 2 cents.

1) open box and remove all parts and unwrap them. Lay them out on the floor or a table if one is available. Don't scratch the furniture!:laughing:This will help avoid losing parts or failing to install "optional" parts that not all fans have.

2) If you really must, read the directions, but don't expect much. But it can be helpful to at least look at how the assembled fan should look. I have not read the directions in 20 years but then I have installed thousands and 99% of fans will fall into a few different general designs. 

3) Use the now empty box to throw trash and all that plastic wrapping in. 

4) Install mount

5) Assemble fan on the ground but do not install blades on motor yet. ( you guys who do this are probably letting fan rest on blades while installing. Your customer can thank you for the resulting wobble because the weight of the fan bent the blade holders.) 

6) Mount fan

7) If it has a remote module, only install AFTER fan ball is in mount. It slides in nicely above it. Make connections. 

8) Install ceiling cover, then mount blades. I use a power drill to get them on then hand tighten. 

9) Light usually goes on last. 

I agree fans can be fiddly, and installing them is boring and I don't really like the work either, but taking the time to get organized first and not rushing in like a fool has saved me a lot of aggravation. 

As for pricing, that will totally be determined by location and the market you are serving. Around here, Handymen probably do 90% of the fan installation. Its just a fact. So charging $280 to slap up a fan will probably only work for the company that smothers the media with mass advertising and can get the occasional sucker to pay that much, albeit with a lot of wasted trips to give estimates. 

The law here calls for licensed electricians but there is zero enforcement, so the handymen run amok. I have a take it or leave it attitude about fans because of this. If they want me to do it I give a price, but I don't try to underbid their handyman. Most of whom can't even handle something as simple as a fan. Typical job I see is a fan mounted with 1/2" 8/32s on a cracked fiberglass box. By the time I get there they are either on the ground, pulling out of the ceiling, or the canopy is wobbling around like a hot potato. One customer had their two story fan fall and crack the marble floor and set off the alarm at 2am. Of course I see a lot with no box too. But the market around here won't support $250+ just to mount a fan. Not the way I see it. But I am all for charging what the market will bear. I don't advertise and have several thousand loyal repeat customers. Throwing out prices like that on something they PERCEIVE as easy would only cost me future business on better and more lucrative jobs. You have to admit it, it ain't rocket science. 

95% of fans around here do not have cables. The ones that do have more to do with lawyers and CYA than any real benefit. Install the mount properly, use proper hardware to mount the fan and the cable is redundant.

Every fan is different as far as time to install. I've done them from 15 minutes to 1 hour. The hour is usually due to poor fan quality or missing parts. Average is maybe 30 minutes. You have to be honest and factor in time like setting up ladder, small talk with customer, clean up. The customer almost never thinks to buy bulbs, so thats 5-10 minutes every time! Of course if the box has to be changed out add time for that. That can vary wildly. Around here, all older homes usually have at least 3 or 4 wires in the ceiling box. That adds time of course. So I think the 30 minutes to change out a box and install a fan are a bit of exaggeration.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Jlarson said:


> Assemble fan, hang fan. Done.


Rocket science it is. :laughing:


----------



## sporky (Jan 5, 2014)

99cents said:


> Twenty minutes?? What's that in metric?


I remember the first fan I installed way back when. Probably took an hour and half, all the while with fellow workers laughing at my feeble attempts. I could install that fan in 20 minutes today. Its like anything, the more you do the faster you get. Once you have done enough, you will have seen all the basic designs and will have learned from your mistakes. Ignore the guys on here who were born knowing it all.


----------



## sporky (Jan 5, 2014)

bmailman20 said:


> I'm confused. I actually look forward to installing fans on a finish. It's slightly time consuming, but completely mindless. However different they are, they all pretty much go up the same way. I will say this: last week one of my co-workers assembled the entire thing on the ground, with blades and 4' down rod, and then hung it. I always put the blades on in the air. I find this easier. What about you guys?


You are correct. Installing blades on the ground leads to broken or bent blades, not to mention how awkward it must be. Lay the assembled blades across the spreaders on your ladder and no need to go back and forth up the ladder.


----------



## sporky (Jan 5, 2014)

Hack Work said:


> The thing I don't like about ceiling fans is that customers can install them themselves and for some reason they think that electrician should charge less because of that. Then you add in the "_5 Minute Install!_" written on the front and they think it should cost pennies.
> 
> :laughing:


So very true! This goes for anything. If they think they could do it, it suddenly becomes worth only minimum wage. :thumbup:


----------



## sporky (Jan 5, 2014)

svh19044 said:


> Ceiling fans are my 2nd favorite money maker. $200+ profit in 30 minutes.
> 
> Oh, and a tip; if you have a longer downrod (27"+), don't waste time trying to push through the fan motor/light wires. Get a fish to pull them through. Yes, it's one more thing to bring in (or use a piece of wire), but it saves quite a bit of frustration.


I started out doing a lot of fans back in the late 80s. I left the company I was with and started my own business. Ran an add for installing fans because that was all I could think of. Did hundreds of them the first year. My old buddies laughed at me for doing such lowly work. I laughed at them because I was making 4x what they did, in heated and cooled homes, instead of sweating my butt off pulling wire and slopping through muddy construction sites. Eventually I got tired of doing the same repetitive work, and quit running the ad, but it got me started and there is something to be said for that.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

sporky said:


> You are correct. Installing blades on the ground leads to broken or bent blades, not to mention how awkward it must be. Lay the assembled blades across the spreaders on your ladder and no need to go back and forth up the ladder.


I normally put the blades on when doing assembly on the ground. Never broken or bent a blade... Carry it up, hang it on the hook/bracket, wire, close up, done. Easy peasy lemon squeezey.


----------



## sporky (Jan 5, 2014)

Deep Cover said:


> Wow...just wow. Talk about over engineering. :blink:
> 
> Fans here do not come with any safety rope. Remodel fan braces use pressure on the joists to hold the fan up. No extra bracing required. Screw 3 screws into each foot of a rough fan brace and you are good to go. That fan ain't going no where.


Kind of my thoughts too. Must be an engineer.


----------



## sporky (Jan 5, 2014)

Going_Commando said:


> I normally put the blades on when doing assembly on the ground. Never broken or bent a blade... Carry it up, hang it on the hook/bracket, wire, close up, done. Easy peasy lemon squeezey.


How do you support the upside down fan? On the box? I've done that but on cheap fans it can still stress the flimsy blade mounts. Even the slightest bending can cause a wobble on some. I don't see how it saves much time or energy either way.


----------



## sporky (Jan 5, 2014)

btharmy said:


> I get the nosy, bird dogging homeowner to assemble the blades and brackets to get them out of my hair while I hang the fan.


I do the same!:thumbup:


----------



## sporky (Jan 5, 2014)

stuiec said:


> Electricians are the absolute worst. Post one pic of a single receptacle piped out of a panel, surface mounted 3 feet away, and you'll get~55 replies of, "how you shoulda done it", 14 comments on how what is shown , "wouldn't cut it in my area", and a whole slew of side arguments. Bunch of $**&% primadonnas!


So true! A lot of good guys out there, but also a lot of backbiting, hyper-critical, negative-minded electricians. I've never seen a profession that seems to attack its own as much. My wife likes to watch a lot of crime shows. She always points out how many times the electrician was the killer. :laughing:


----------



## sporky (Jan 5, 2014)

RIVETER said:


> I'll agree with you. To me the worst part is not getting an understanding from the customer that you are not responsible for the wobble after the install...and that you still expect to get paid.


Amen. When I see those $29 fans I always mention the wobble thing before I hang it. Then I hand them the balance kit and say "good luck".


----------



## sporky (Jan 5, 2014)

Hack Work said:


> I think that's the opinion of 1 person and it's a load of crap. People love ceiling fans.


Of course its crap. But look where he is, Milwaukee. Down here in the South, every bedroom has a ceiling fan. Some homes will have 10+.:thumbup:


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

I installed a fan last weekend. It was mounted to a wood blocking provided by the carpenter. The cables were already installed through a 1" hole in the center. The unit was a hunter with a remote control. I brought in all tools hardware and ladder before I recorded the time, 2:50. After installing the fan, remote control, cleaning up all packaging and putting tools and ladder back in the truck it was 3:58. That is 1 hr and 8 min not including setup or invoicing the customer. I estimate that to take another 30 min, plus 30 min drive to the next project. 2 hours is the bare minimum I would figure for my time invested in a, customer provided, ceiling fan install. 

There is not a lot of room for the cables coming out of the blocking above the remote receiver. Those receivers do not fit when mounting these fans on a vaulted ceiling. What do you guys do in those situations?


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

btharmy said:


> There is not a lot of room for the cables coming out of the blocking above the remote receiver. Those receivers do not fit when mounting these fans on a vaulted ceiling. What do you guys do in those situations?


The fan companies suggest stuffing the receiver above the ceiling, outside the box, which is hilarious. I am sure many homeowners have done it.

I havent run into this yet myself because I HATE remote fans and try to avoid them whenever possible. The simplest solution to me would be to use something like a wiremold extension box to create more room.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

ZONE said:


> I don't know what fans you are using but I can unpack a 3 blade fan and assemble it in under 5 minutes. It's 2 screws per fan. I'm talking about Clipsal Airflow mind you.http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/2/5/0/6/9/8/webimg/721333511_o.jpg
> I'll make a video to prove this if I have to. However a 4 blade fan would take me about 15-20 minutes. The fast I have installed a 3 blade ceiling fan start to finish is 45 minutes. This is very generalistic as it depends upon what type of fan, what surface you are mounting to and what is existing etc. Very broad subject.


Most of us here are in the United States or Canada. Here's the deal-e-o: Every time you encounter a ceiling fan, they changed the design. Again, even if you installed the exact same model as last week. You almost invariably leave a part out. Somehow, a 52" fan is fit into an 18'' x 12'' x 12" box. That includes the most user unfriendly, gaudy light kit, also requiring assembly. Residential electricians here are used to pineapple fixtures that take 4 minutes or less to install. They're weak and coddled. Ceiling fans require a minimum skillset that includes reading and following directions: something most romex monkeys were hired for their ability NOT to do, ever. :laughing: Ceiling fans also require a degree of common sense. I'm not even gonna expand on that. :whistling2: Ceiling fans also require a ladder, and almost always a ladder taller than the one you brought, which almost always has 4 legs of varying lengths, if it has 4 legs at all. This is caused by erosion from tying them to the roofs of ''83 Honda Civics with #14/2 romex, then speeding at 90 MPH because ceiling fan installers usually do 16 fans a day because each one only takes 1/2 an hour tops anyway. The manufacturer always leaves out exactly 3 pieces of hardware, and it is always the installer's fault because he touched the box and must have stolen them. If that wasn't bad enough, even within a hermetically sealed box, entire large parts have been known to be missing, because they vaporize into thin air. That's no cause for panic as there's a magical 1-800 number in there that will cause the missing pieces to magically reappear. Most fans are capable of being hung from a ceiling that has exactly 5 degrees less pitch than the fan chosen. It's uncanny how that always works. 
Although it is rare, sometimes all the parts are there, the existing box is capable of supporting the fan AND there's actually a 3-wire cable up there so the customer can have the fan and light switched separately. And the customer even bought the correct combination fan-speed/dimmer switch, has the bulbs and they all work. But be warned: that only means that once done, that fan is definitely going to wobble to such an extent you'd think there's a blade missing, and it's gonna gouge and carve out a perfectly round channel in the sheetrock ceiling when 1st turned on. However, by that time the electrician has already deposited the check and is well on his way, probably 1/2 way done with the next customer's fan (if he has any prior experience, he knows enough to leave the pull chain fan control on LOW upon leaving, and forever let the customer THINK this is high speed because the wall control says so.):thumbsup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Going_Commando said:


> Rocket science it is. :laughing:


Yeah. Those fan manufactures have the nerve to expect you to know what to do with some blades, a motor, a bag of bolts and some light bulbs. :lol:


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

ZONE said:


> Yes, I am beginning to see the picture now. You can understand my stand point from my perspective as I understand now how much more difficult or different things are in the US. So glad I live in Australia now.


:thumbsup:

No, you will NEVER see things form our perspective until you walk a mile (or Km) in OUR shoes. Tell you what - you ship me a 5-minute ceiling fan you're typically installing, and I'll ship you one of our best do-it-yourself ceiling fan kits sold at a local home improvement center, and we'll see who has the last laugh! To be honest, I think the next cost-cutting improvement American ceiling fans is gonna be you have to wind the motors yourself...


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

IslandGuy said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> No, you will NEVER see things form our perspective until you walk a mile (or Km) in OUR shoes. Tell you what - you ship me a 5-minute ceiling fan you're typically installing, and I'll ship you one of our best do-it-yourself ceiling fan kits sold at a local home improvement center, and we'll see who has the last laugh! To be honest, I think the next cost-cutting improvement American ceiling fans is gonna be you have to wind the motors yourself...


If you do commercial at all, you already are familiar with the type of fans he's installing.

This is what residential fans look like in most places outside of the US, Canada, and Great Britain:










Basically, a commercial fan with wood blades instead of metal. They used to sell the same thing in the US in the 70s and early 80s, because it was a cheap and easy way to get the residential consumer a quality fan . . . but they spun too fast, made too much "wind noise", and werent "pretty/decorative" enough for the US customers.

In a lot of cases, what we have as commercial fans in the US are installed as residential fans on the other side of the globe, metal blades and all. So more like this:










(sneaking in a plug for what I feel is the best commercial/industrial fan on the US market by LEAPS and BOUNDS)


----------



## phil20 (Apr 30, 2013)

Just installed one for a friend on the arm. Mounted box ran 3 wire in attic to existing switch in room mounted flush fan and done in under 90 min no stress no problem


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

btharmy said:


> 2 hours is the bare minimum I would figure for my time invested in a, customer provided, ceiling fan install.


That sounds totally realistic to me.


svh19044 said:


> We are talking about the fan install process, and yes, even bringing in tools and clean up. That is a 30 minute job.


 puh leez


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

phil20 said:


> Just installed one for a friend on the arm. Mounted box ran 3 wire in attic to existing switch in room mounted flush fan and done in under 90 min no stress no problem


Man I just did one like that. I start billing at my first coffee in the morning. Drove to the job, did as you did. Done at 11:30. Wrote the bill out and collected. 4 Hrs. at $125. 

I'm sad I didn't charge another 1/2 hour to get myself to the bar. Next time.

*Edit:* Forgot... $80 for the material... and no stress.


----------



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

99cents said:


> I hate ceiling fans. I would rather have a root canal while getting my fingernails pulled out than hang a ceiling fan. I refuse to hang ceiling fans except when my favorite designer asks...
> 
> So next week I am hanging a ceiling fan. It's customer supplied so I don't know what it is. What tips and tricks do you guys have so I don't end up tossing the thing in the corner and decide to become a plumber?



Insist on running 14/3 or 12/3 and installing a dimmer and a fan controller so you don't have to deal with those transmitter / receiver thingamabobs. I get about a 5% failure rate after 2 months and its always the &#*@$ receiver in the fan canopy.


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

Some fans come with the receiver and are not designed to be wired without them. I call these fans CRAP but people like them.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

swimmer said:


> Insist on running 14/3 or 12/3 and installing a dimmer and a fan controller so you don't have to deal with those transmitter / receiver thingamabobs. I get about a 5% failure rate after 2 months and its always the &#*@$ receiver in the fan canopy.


Lutron Maestro Fan controls. :thumbsup:

But really, I agree. I run 3 wire as well vs receivers for the simple fact of canopy fitment. In existing applications where 14/2 is used, the Maestro setup kicks ass.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

FrunkSlammer said:


> That sounds totally realistic to me.
> 
> puh leez


Practice more. :laughing:


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

svh19044 said:


> Practice more. :laughing:


Yes keep practicing and one should be able to run the New York Marathon in 30 minutes, instead of 2 hours.


----------



## Joefixit2 (Nov 16, 2007)

Isn't anyone here from the Southwest? We could never get anyone to pay $279 to install a ceiling fan. We run the wire, install the switches and the box, assemble and install the fan for that! And that's in flat roofed houses with no attic, we have to cut drywall and fish! Usually takes one guy about 1.5 - 2 hrs.

And we balance them too. Learned a long time ago how to balance a fan QUICK and it's not by following the instructions in the balance kit either.


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

Joefixit2 said:


> Learned a long time ago how to balance a fan QUICK and it's not by following the instructions in the balance kit either.


How?


----------



## Jack Legg (Mar 12, 2014)

readydave8 said:


> How?


Here's what I do

Hold a tape measure on the ceiling and let it hang down just at the blade tip and measure

spin fan and tweak each blade to the same distance from the ceiling

I wont mess with the balance kits, I fact I toss them so the homeowner doesn't say "hey, what's this for"


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Joefixit2 said:


> And we balance them too. Learned a long time ago how to balance a fan QUICK and it's not by following the instructions in the balance kit either.





readydave8 said:


> How?


Here's the only way I know to balance a fan job.

15 mins. unpacking
15 mins. mounting box and hanging motor
15 mins assembly
15 mins clean up
15 mins collecting check and listening to customer as she admires the work!

That's for a 5-blade well balanced job!:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I've never seen a job so well balanced!

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Teaspoon (Jan 10, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> You do have to be careful with some fans. I put one all together and then discovered the blades had to go on first.
> 
> The first thing to do is to unpack all the parts and make sure you use them. Of course there will be a few extra screws but some fans use parts that others don't- like the canopy that covers the fan end not the ceiling-- I have forgotten those on occasions.


 
Yea I did that one time had to take it back down,disassemble what i already put together, Install blades and put back up.
Started looking at installation instructions a little more.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I've been burned by a couple fans where I missed a piece that was required at the beginning.. so now I just follow the assembly instructions.


----------



## HARRY305E (Jun 14, 2013)

FrunkSlammer said:


> I've been burned by a couple fans where I missed a piece that was required at the beginning.. so now I just follow the assembly instructions.



It's about time...:laughing:


----------

